# Dairy Free Recipes



## Puff (Jun 5, 2006)

I am slightly lactose intolerant and have a hard time finding delicious dairy free recipes. I am especially interested in dairy free appatizers and desserts. Please post some if you know of any. Thank you.


----------



## Haggis (Jun 5, 2006)

There are several cooking sites out there that allow you to search their recipe database with the condition that there be no dairy in any of the recipes. Here are a couple:

Epicurious' Search

Select whatever conditions you want, then at the bottom of the page tick the dairy box to exclude all dairy from recipes.

Recipezaar's Search

For this one, you simply need to select Dairy-free from the Special Diets drop down box.

To get you started, instead of foisting my entire recipe collection on you, I'll post one appetiser and one dessert.

*Funghi al Olio e Limone* (this is great served as an antipasti with hunks of crusty white bread)

40ml olive oil.
450g white baby mushrooms, stems sliced off even with the base of the head
2 - 3 cloves garlic, peeled and finely chopped.
Juice of 1/2 lemon.
Salt & freshly ground black pepper.
40ml flat-leaved Italian parsley, finely chopped.
40-80ml Extra Virgin olive oil.

Heat the olive oil in a large saute pan over high heat, then add the mushrooms. Saute, shaking the pan vigorously from time to time, for about five minutes, until the mushrooms begin to exude some of their natural juices.

Lower the heat to medium, add the garlic and saute for a couple of more minutes being careful that the garlic doesn't burn. Squeeze the lemon juice over the mushrooms, taste for seasoning and add salt & pepper to your taste.

Remove from the heat, pour into a glass or ceramic container and stir in the chopped parsley. Add enough additional olive oil to coat the mushrooms evenly. Serve at room temperature as part of an antipasto.

*Thai Chilli Sorbet *(Ths sounds unusual, but it is absolutely fantastic)

350 g sugar
100 ml water
1 birdseye chilli, finely chopped
1 stick of lemon grass finely chopped
1 cork sized piece of galangal roughly chopped
3 or 4 lime leaves with edges torn
zest of 3 limes - reserve the juice for later
handful grated coconut
1 can of coconut milk or carton of coconut cream

Make a syrup by dissolving the sugar in the water over gentle heat. 
When all the sugar is dissolved add the flavouring ingredients to the liquid - that is everything except the lime juice and coconut products. 

Heat the syrup slowly until boiling then simmer for 10 minutes or so. Allow to cool and steep for an hour or two. 

Then add the lime juice and juice of half a lemon, along with the coconut. 
Pop the whole thing in an ice cream maker or in the freezer and stir every two hours or so until frozen and well mixed.


----------



## Diane1415 (Jun 9, 2006)

Sounds Great
Hey Puff, you can also visit Vegan websites to get som great dairy-free selectionss
Try http://www.vrg.org/catalog/convvegan.htm#recipes


----------



## apple (Jun 11, 2006)

when i was on my cleanse and not allowed dairy, this is the pasta sauce i used http://www.veganchef.com/nondairyalf.htm dont be fooled. it tastes delicious


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah, here's a dairy-free pudding recipe (since soymilk doesn't usually set right with pudding):
3 Tbsp cornstoarch
2 Tbsp Water
1 1/2 cups soy milk
1/4 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 c. white sugar
1/4 c. unsweetened cocoa powder

First combine the cornstarch and water until they form a paste. Then stir everything (inclucing conrstarch mixture) in a saucepan over medium heat. Cook while constantly stirring until it boils. Continue to cook and stir until it thickens. Remove it from the heat, and it should continue to thicken as it cools. Allow it to cool at room temp. for five minutes, then refridgerate for one hour until completly cool.


----------



## nikkiev (Jun 30, 2006)

This might be a silly question, but my DD is allergic to milk and I just sub soy milk in regular recipes. Would that be an option for you? If soy milk is too strong for you, you could also try rice milk. And the good news is that it is better for you as well!


----------



## erinmself (Jul 7, 2006)

For a yummy and easy dessert with no dairy, try freezing chunks of watermelon and some kiwi slices overnight. when you're ready to eat it just throw the chunks in the food processor and blend 'em up. If it is too thick for your taste, try adding a little juice. I like juicy juice 100% fruit fruit punch. enjoy!


----------

